# Flamingo backcountry report, 5 November



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Reds, snook, trout and crocs...don't get much better than that! He looks like 1 happy customer........ 

Great report.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great pics!!


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Stellar day of fishing


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I can't wait till I get my boat finished and start my way down to Flamingo


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

Croc aint posing, he's lookin over the lunch menu....


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

He's also keeping a good distance between himself and the big croc nearby... In the next four or five weeks as temps continue to drop that spot is a favorite sunning spot for both crocs and gators -it's almost right across the canal from the inside boat ramp. If you're there at the right time you can see both crocs and gators there at the same time. They seem to tolerate each other mostly.


----------

